# Kid Picture overload!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok Lets start with Spice since she is the oldest:









Sugar and Spice sun bathing:









Anna sleeping with her kids:









Blue:









Miracle's Kids:

















Tiny Tim:

















Dawn's other boy:









Everything Nice:








Landing after a jump:









All That Jazz:









I hope that wasn't too many pics!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

theyre very cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness they are all so cute! I LOVE those moonspots!!! :drool: GORGEOUS!!! Looks like Spice enjoys the sun quite a bit! :ROFL: How cute!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Love your goats!
Love the name Tiny Tim too. My old goat (she's not mine anymore) Coco had two bucks and one was named Tiny Tim.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

OOOHH! I LOVE All That Jazz! My resistence is crumbling! :help:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I absolutely love those pics!!! They are so precious!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely precious babies!! Jazz is still my pick....if you were closer...she definately stands out!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very cute! I love it when the sun bathe! They can make any hill or ground look comfy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice group of kids you have there!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone! That's it for kids this year. My total came to 12 kids and one DOA. Of Live kids I had 5 girls and 7 boys. 4 of the girls are staying cause I am crazy! :slapfloor: Oh, and Tiny Tim is staying. I think he is going to be my pet wether.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

You have the cutest little goats!!!! I love that one of Sugar and Spice sunbathing, too cute!!! They look so content!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice kids! Congrats!


----------

